# 2 embies transferred, is it possible for one to stay if the other doesnt?



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

sorry ladies,  quick question as i have been going a bit insane this morning.   

i am on day 10 of 2ww after having 2 5dayblasts tranferred.
this morning, amongst the horrible cyclogest wax, there was some blood.   
Thought i had been coping really well this cycle, but the minute i saw the blood, i just broke down.i guess i am still haunted by my very first ivf where af arrived on day 11.
have called my clinic, they have upped the cyclogest and am going in for blood test this afternoon.

what i wanted to ask is, do you think that it's still possible for one of the embies to stay? if one goes, will the other go too?
any advice/ previous experience would be gratefully received. 

thank you,   
love Fozi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Firstly     the 2ww is awful isn't it.  Plenty of women get some spotting/bleeding during 2ww and early pregnancy...when I was pg 20 years ago, I have normal red periods for several months, didn't even realise I was pg and a friend of mine had her usual monthly periods for 6mths....her son is 15 next month.  It could be any number of reasons for the spotting/bleeding so don't lose heart just yet.

Secondly, yes of course it's possible for only one embryo to make it and the other not.  Think of the many 100's of women who have 2 (or more) embryos transferred but result in singleton pregnancies.

Fingers crossed for your blood test....if you're 10dp5dt have you tested using peestick or are you just going to wait for the blood test ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Natasha,

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply.  I have managed to calm myself down a bit.
I did think about doing a test at home, but the thought of it coming out negative scares the hell out of me.    also, DH has had to go into work so i am alone at home.
do you think anything will even be detected if i were to do a test? i mean with regards to a bfp?  if it has worked  preg hormone levels be high enough to be detectable?

Thank you for your reassuring words.   
Love Fozi


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Fozi

Just wanted you to know that the same thing happened to me...we have 2 embies transfered back and on day 7 of my 2ww I started bleeding red blood however it must have been one of the embies not taking as on our OTD it was a BFP and I am now pregnant with a baby girl due in December   

Keep the faith and lots of   .

 hope your blood test put ur mind at ease xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Jackabean

What wonderful news! congratulations on your upcoming arrival.
That has really cheered me up! 

Thank you

Fozi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Whilst I'm not an advocate of early testing, if you're 10dp5dt then you should be able to detect something although it could be a little early, but not by too much.  Our clinic advise testing at 11dp5dt (or 14dpt for 2 and 3 day old embies).  In theory 15dpEC is similar to 15dpo so if you have a good reliable peestick it would hopefully show...assuming you use first morning pee to ensure it's concentrated and depending on the sensitivity of the test as some will be for 10 mIU or over whilst others won't detect HCG until it's 50 mIU or over....and if you had a late implanter it may take a while longer for it to show up.

If you're having blood test today though then not sure worth testing with peestick at this time of the day as your pee (and subsequently the HCG hormone) will be more diluted because you've been drinking fluids.

Good luck   
Natasha


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Fozi any news?

I too had bleeding but carried the other embie full term and he is 16 months old now.      your blood test gave the most wonderful news to you xxx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Sabah

thanks for your lovely message.
bloods came back with a "very high level of progesterone"
i promptly burst into tears when the dr. called me!!

am so relieved, and almost tempted to test   

will keep you updated

Love 
Fozi


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fozi

All sounds very positive    

I have everything x for u   

xx


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Dear Jackabean, Sabah.m, Minxy, 


Thank you all for your support.   

I did a test yesterday and it was a      . We are in total shock,    the lines came up even before i had a chance to pull my p.j's up and wash my hands!!

went for my blood test yesterday and it was 647.95
we dont know for sure if both baked beans have implanted, but the nurse said it was quite high seeing as i had tested 5 days early. (they ask us to test on day 16)

Have had nausea for the past 3 days but intially had put it down to the meds, but now we know!   

I still cant believe it and DH is very cautious, i dont think he will relax until we reach week 13.

All i know is that we are so blessed to have come this far and also i dont know what i would have done without FF!

THanks again
love Fozi


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

defo multiple that i reckon   congratulations! my bloods on test day 225, and a week after 6116


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Avon Queen

Oh crikey!!! i didnt think that the levels were high enough to mean two!!   

congrats on your lovely boys, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

647 hcg was that test day or before? mine test day 225....  

thanks, i think they are too but i am biased


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

woo hoo!!!!!       amazing news, so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

fozi - keep me posted chick, how exciting!


----------



## jackabean72 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fozi 
That's gr8 news!!!! I had a good feeling that u were going to get a BFP. I remember doing our test (actually I had three on the go all diff kinds) I burst out crying I was so happy to see those lines .  Blood levels sound gr8 maybe it is twinnes bleeding might have been implant bleeding. Once u get to 13 weeks u can try to enjoy ur pregnancy but I have to say u never really stop worrying lol x


----------



## burt (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I have just had my first round of IVF/ISSI. I had my embryo transfer on Friday 27th August, they implanted 2 good grade (BB) blastocysts and we were positive and excited about the 2week wait. Our test date was Friday 10th Sep, but the test was negitive. Apart from a brown discharge, which I understand to be implantation bleeding, I have not had my period. I am now rather confused as I was always under the impression that either a period or positive result would clarify the situation after 2 weeks. I spoke to my consultant and he had told me to continue with the pessaries and blood thining injections until one or the other happens and suggested I take another test on Wednesday 15th Sep. I guess there is still hope but realistically how hopefull should we be? At blastocyst stage I thought the embryos should implant sooner becasue they are older and therefore a positive result could be confirmed after 10 days and for sure at 14?!!

Can anyone offer an opinion, I have not read anywhere that is can take longer than 2 weeks for a positive result!!

Thanks
Burt x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

burt said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have just had my first round of IVF/ISSI. I had my embryo transfer on Friday 27th August, they implanted 2 good grade (BB) blastocysts and we were positive and excited about the 2week wait. Our test date was Friday 10th Sep, but the test was negitive. Apart from a brown discharge, which I understand to be implantation bleeding, I have not had my period. I am now rather confused as I was always under the impression that either a period or positive result would clarify the situation after 2 weeks. I spoke to my consultant and he had told me to continue with the pessaries and blood thining injections until one or the other happens and suggested I take another test on Wednesday 15th Sep. I guess there is still hope but realistically how hopefull should we be? At blastocyst stage I thought the embryos should implant sooner becasue they are older and therefore a positive result could be confirmed after 10 days and for sure at 14?!!
> 
> ...


Hi there

Sorry to hear you've had a BFN  although I would certainly do as your consultant has advised and continue with the meds and test again in a few days.

Unfortunately, some women do get some spotting/bleeding during 2ww....could be a number of reasons and not necessarily down to implantation bleed. In fact, only the minority get implantation bleed. Bleeding could be due to the raised hormone levels due to the drugs during treatment, could be residue blood from the EC and ET procedures...no way of knowing for sure 

When you'd normally get your period isn't relevant when having IVF because you've not had a natural cycle, everything's been controlled by drugs and you've not had natural ovulation but egg collection. In theory you could count EC like ovulation so approx 14 days from there would when period should arrive but it doesn't really work exactly like that with IVF.....you're on progesterone support during the 2ww and this can hold back/delay any bleeding even if BFN.

Some women may get spotting/bleeding during 2ww and get a BFN or BFP at the end.....some may get no bleeding at all and still get a BFN or BFP....no hard and fast rules. Even with a BFN, some women may not get a bleed until they actually stop taking the medication, specifically the progesterone support...some will bleed immediately after stopping, some may bleed few days later and some may not even get a bleed for up to 6 weeks after....all the meds just confuse our bodies.

A blastocyst is a day 5 embryo which means it's at the stage to implant, usually around 24 hours later, so when 6 days old...and implantation can happen up until it's around 12 days old....so with a blastocyst transfer, that would be approx 7 days past the transfer....however, need to allow for enough HCG hormone to be released from the embryo for it to be detectable on a peestick and this may take a few days more. Our clinic recommend testing at 14dpt for 2 or 3 day transfers and 11dpt for a blastocyst transfer to ensure enough HCG hormone.

If you had ET on 27 August then you'd be 17dpt today...so embies would be 23 days old today so you should get an accurate result by now.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Fozi....

Congtratulations on your BFP     

Great HCG levels...twinnies perhaps ?

Take care
Natasha


----------

